# [DOSEMU] Sin sonido (pend.)

## Cereza

Hola, tengo un problema con dosemu y es que no tiene sonido alguno. He encontrado algunos hilos en el foro al respecto pero ninguno me ha servido, tengo timidity y alsa-oss, que son soluciones que he leído y sigue sin funcionar. Dosbox reproduce bien el sonido, pero es lentísimo para muchos juegos y los hace injugables, mientras que dosemu, salvo el sonido, funciona muy bien.

----------

## sefirotsama

No puedo solucionarte lo tuyo... pero si sugerirte que uses qemu (interesante el enlace al blog de stolz):

http://stolz.gsmlandia.com/node/92

EN el puedes ejecutar perfectamente MS-DOS (nativo) y otros sistemas operativos emulando varias targetas de sonido como la SoundBlaster que tan famosa se hizo.

Espero que te interese

----------

## i92guboj

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> No puedo solucionarte lo tuyo... pero si sugerirte que uses qemu (interesante el enlace al blog de stolz):
> 
> http://stolz.gsmlandia.com/node/92
> 
> EN el puedes ejecutar perfectamente MS-DOS (nativo) y otros sistemas operativos emulando varias targetas de sonido como la SoundBlaster que tan famosa se hizo.
> ...

 

El gran problema de qemu es el mismo que el de vmware (o peor si me apuras): ambos son máquinas virtuales, mientras dosemu va más en la línea de wine (son muy muy distintos, pero es por definir grupos de alguna forma). Las máquinas virtuales siempre son más pesadas, y ejecutar algo como qemu o vmware para ejecutar un SO que cabe en un disquete y un juego que probablemente pille menos de 4 o 5 megas me parece excesivo. Sin contar conque necesitas tener tu copia de msdos con una licencia válida, por supuesto.

Dosbox está en un nivel intermedio. Técnicamente hablando, es una máquina virtual, no un emulador, pero no requiere un OS aparte para funcionar, sino que es como un emulador de máquina que tuviera msdos en rom (una versión recortada, pero bueno...). Es una máquina virtual porque emula la cpu, no solo el OS. Esto tiene ventajas e inconvenientes. La principal ventaja de dosbox es su portabilidad: como amula una cpu x86, no requiere que la máquina disponga de una físicamente, es decir, puedes ejecutar programas msdos en cualquier máquina que sea capaz de compilar dosbox, sea el tipo de máquina que sea. 

Sin embargo, dosemu tiene también ventajas sobre dosbox, la principal: la velocidad. Dosemu no emula un micro, por tanto, no es una máquina virtual, sino una implementación de un api compatible con la de msdos sobre lo que hay en linux. La pega de esto es que necesitas una cpu capaz de ejecutar código x86 de forma nativa: en otras palabras, un x86 o un amd64 con multilib.

Si dosbox es lento, qemu será más lento (incluso con el kernel hook), y vmware lo mismo, probablemente. La pega más gorda es que además ambos gastarán una cantidad de memoria más que decente. La solución para pues, por hacer andar dosemu, y si no, mejorar el rendimiento de dosbox a un nivel aceptable, bajo mi humilde opinión, claro.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si es por juegos viejos, yo los ejecuto con ScummVM que esta en portage, sin ningun problema. (Al menos los que probe hasta ahora que seran 6 o 7 como mucho)

Espero que sirva...

Salud!

***EDITO***

La lista de juegos que tengo en Scumm:

Beneath a steel sky

Indiana Jones and the fate of atlantis

Indiana Jones and the last crusade

The secret of monkey island

Monkey Island 2: Lechuck´s revenge

Zak McKracken

Day of tentacle

Todos esos funcionan.

----------

## Cereza

ScummVM solo funciona con juegos basados en el sistema Scumm de LucasArts, funciona muy bien pero tiene una lista de juegos muuuy reducida, y además todos son aventuras gráficas de point-and-click, muy buenos pero nada comparado con la inmensidad de juegos abandonware de DOS que existen.

Gracias.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Bueno, yo al menos con esa pequeña listita tengo para un buen rato... jeje.

Salud!

----------

## Cereza

 *inodoro_pereyra wrote:*   

> Bueno, yo al menos con esa pequeña listita tengo para un buen rato... jeje.
> 
> Salud!

 

Son juegos que estan muy bien, la lista completa de juegos que funcionan en ScummVM está aquí http://www.scummvm.org/compatibility.php Aunque la idea es correr juegos de DOS correctamente, y creo que la mejor alternativa para mi es conseguir configurar dosemu.

He observando que al lanzarlo muestras estas lineas:

 *dosemu wrote:*   

> (C) Copyright 1995-2006 Pasquale J. Villani and The FreeDOS Project.
> 
> All Rights Reserved. This is free software and comes with ABSOLUTELY NO
> 
> WARRANTY; you can redistribute it and/or modify it under the terms of the
> ...

 

Dice que el sonido está habilitado, y he comprobado que en algunos juegos (settlers 2, simcity 2000, dino park tycoon) tengo efectos sonoros pero no música midi, en otros (tyrian 2000, eye of beholder) nada de nada.

----------

## achaw

Chequeaste si tu tarjeta de sonido tiene soporte para midi?

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

Casi ninguna tarjeta lo tiene via hardware. Y por "casi ninguna", podemos entender "ninguna de las baratas".

El problema no es ese, el problema es si dosemu tiene un secuenciador midi integrado o alguna especie de driver, o si necesita un secuenciador externo como timidity o fluidsynth. Sé por experiencia que dosbox tiene un driver secuenciador que permite escuchar el midi de los juegos sin necesidad de timidity ni de midi por hardware. Pero sobre dosemu no se nada, y es difícil encontrar algo con un simple google rápido. Casi todo es bastante antiguo.

----------

## sefirotsama

Oye de donde descargas los juegos abandonware?

Lo digo pq muchas veces se hacia una cosilla: ripean el sonido para reducir el peso total del juego (y idiomas y videos y muchas cosillas), comprueba que los juegos que pruebas no estén recortados (a menos que los hayas probado antes y lo sepas del cierto)

----------

## Cereza

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Oye de donde descargas los juegos abandonware?
> 
> Lo digo pq muchas veces se hacia una cosilla: ripean el sonido para reducir el peso total del juego (y idiomas y videos y muchas cosillas), comprueba que los juegos que pruebas no estén recortados (a menos que los hayas probado antes y lo sepas del cierto)

 

Los mismos juegos funcionan con sonido en dosbox, aunque muchos demasiado lentos o con otros problemas, el problema no es ese. De todos modos por si te interesa la página, aunque hay montones, una muy buena y legal es http://www.abandonia.com/

----------

